# رسالة تعزية مهمة جدا



## max mike (11 يناير 2010)

*
الكلام ده منقول عن طريق صديقه من نجع حمادي
قالت انها ........



اللى هقوله دة رسالة تعزية لكل الناس
لازم توصل وتسرى وسطينا

رحت اعزى انهرده زمايلى اخوات الشهدا لأنهم فى نفس سنى تقريباً
انا زرت تلات بيوت
وكل بيت كنت بدخله كنت باخد شحنة تعزية وفرح مالهاش مثيل ومعرفش اوصفهالكم بجد
***********
اللى فرحنى فعلاً هو كم الفرح والتعزية اللى فيهم وملياهم
بيت الشهيد ابانوب كمال
شافوا الست العدرا
واقفة فوق الصناديق اثناء الصلاة فى شكل حمامة كبيرة
وكمان شافوا نفس الحمامة معدية عند البيت تلات مرات رايحة جاية
ومن وقتها حاسين بسلام وفرح مش عاوزة اقولكم
فى البيت شكلهم ازاى

بيت الشهيد بولا عاطف
مامته شافتهم كلهم فى حلم لابسين ابيض وفرحانين
وقالها ان فرحان ياماما ومبسوط جداً هنا
وقالها بصى الجلابية بتاعتى مفيهاش بقع زى اصحابى
علشان انتى فرحانة ومش بتبكى
والبيت هناك عامل زى الكنيسة
ومامة بولا قالتلنا انها بعد ماسيدنا صلى صلاة التالت
قامت زغرتت لانها بتقول كنت حاسة انى بحضر فرح بولا مش صلاة على روحه
قامت زغرتت من الفرحة

بيت الشهيد بيشوى فريد
فرحانين جداً لان بيشوى كان خادم جميل وكمان اعترف واتناول قبل مايقابل المسيح
وكانت فى حياته على الارض زى الملاك
وهما شافوا الشهدا فى حضن الست العدرا



تفتكروا بعد دة كله كان ممكن ابقى ازاى
انا بجد فرحانة جدا رحت اعزيهم انا اللى اتعزيت
ربنا باعت تعزية رااااااائعة وجميلة لقلوبهم
والعدرا الحنونة مش سايباهم
************
والسما مش سايبانا ولا ناسيانا
كل الفترة اللى عدت من يوم ليلة العيد
والسما ساندانا
والعدرا معانا بتحرسنا
طفت حرايق كتير وانقذت ناس من الموت
واقفة بتحرسنا وبتحمينا
العدرا وكل القديسين موجودين فى نجع حمادى
لولاهم احنا كنا تعبنا كتير

رب المجد مش ناسينا ولا سايبنا
رب المجد بيحبنا ولو مش بيحبنا مكنش بعتلنا الضيقة الجميلة دى
ضيقة شبعتنا وفرحتنا وجمعتنا كلنا بقلب واحد
ضيقة حركتنا وغيرتنا ومازالت

شكرا يا الهى على كل شىء
واثقين انك معانا
وحامينا
ان اخدوا جسدنا روحنا فداك ومحدش يقدر ينزعها منا



متخفوووووووووووووووووووش
ربنا موجود ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2010)

امييييين
فعلا ربنا موجود وقادر يعزينا ويفرحنا وياخد حقنا 
​


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2010)

*ياااااه بجد احلى رساله تعزيه شوفتها
يارب انت موجود دايما
ومستحيل ابدا تسيبنا ولا تبعد عنا

شكرا مايكل لتعبك
*


----------



## جيلان (12 يناير 2010)

بجد مش قادرة اقلك الكلام ده فرحنى قد ايه


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2010)

*عزائنا الوحيد انهم مع الشهدا والقديسين


ربنا يعزى كل القلوب الحزينة لفراقهم​*


----------



## DODY2010 (12 يناير 2010)

بجدميرسي يا ميكولا علي التعزيه الجميله انا عمالا اقول ربنا يصبر امهاتهم واحبائهم فرائق الاحبه اصعب شيء وكل ما اشوف الصور او افكر يهم القي نفسي بعيط جامد وقول يارب يكونوا اتناولو يارب يكونوا حلوين وملائكه زي صورهم علي المعموموميرسي يا ميكولا وربنا ينيح نفوسهم


----------



## جيلان (12 يناير 2010)

بجد مش قادرة اقلك الكلام ده فرحنى قد ايه


----------



## Mary Gergees (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك اوى يا مايكل بجد
وربنا فعلا موجود وحنين اوووووووووى
ربنا يقوينا ويجعلنا نبقى سعده كده زيهم​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يناير 2010)

الله على محبه ربنا لاولاده
بجد اجمل رسالة تعزية فى ظل الايام دى
ميرسى ليك كتيييير​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 يناير 2010)

*بجد كلام مفرح ويعزى اى بشر ربنا معاهم ويحميهم ويمد ايده ​*


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2010)

*لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير لان أباكم قد سر أن يعطيكم الملكوت. بيعوا ما لكم وأعطوا صدقة اعملوا لكم أكياساً لا تفنى وكنزاً لا ينفد في السماوات حيث لا يقرب سارق ولا يبلي سوس. لأنه حيث يكون كنزكم هناك يكون قلبكم أيضاً.*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يناير 2010)

فعلا احلي رسالة تعزية
صدقوني احلي ما في الضيقة 
هو احساسنا ان ربنا جنبنا علي طول
طول ما احنا عايشين في هدوء وسلام
مش هنجرب ولا ندوق حلاوة الاحساس ده
ميرسي ليك جدا يا مايكل
بجد كنت سبب فرحة وتعزية كبيرة لينا​


----------



## christin (12 يناير 2010)

_فعلا الكلام دة معزي جدا
يابختهم راحوا مستعدين للقاء رب المجد​_


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يديم الفرحة فى حياتنا وشهدائنا يا بختهم راحوا السما​*


----------



## BITAR (12 يناير 2010)

*اكيد ربنا موجود*​


----------



## lovely dove (12 يناير 2010)

انا مش عارفه اقولك التعزيه دي فرحتني قد ايه 
ربنا حنين قوي مش بينسي شعبه 
وقادر يجيب حقهم 
ميرسي ليك بجد
​


----------



## طحبوش (13 يناير 2010)

ربنا مش بينسى اولاده


----------



## النور الجديد (13 يناير 2010)

*سلام المسيح معكم*

*بجد اجمل رسالة تعزية قرائتها ياه ياجماعه *
*خلي كل العالم يعرف انه ربنا موجود *
*ومش نسينا وانهم هؤلاء شهداء بحض الفادي*
* وبحضن امنا العذراء لها المجد امين*​


----------



## مريم12 (15 يناير 2010)

*فعلا ربنا موجود*
_*بجد انا فرحانة لانهم راحوا السما*_
_*و ربنا بيصبر اهاليهم*_
_*يا بخهتم بجد بالاكاليل اللى خادوها*_​


----------



## just member (16 يناير 2010)

*امين
مبروك اكليل الشهادة عليكم يا احباء الرب يسوع
*​


----------



## gogocata (16 يناير 2010)

كلامك ده احلى تعزية


----------

